# دروس فيديو رائعه لتصنيع طائره هليكوبتر



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مجموعه رائعه من دروس الفيديو لهواة تصميم و تصنيع الهليكوبتر 

اليكم اول الغيث 

لو اعجبك .... نرفق باقي الملفات ان شاء الله ​


----------



## جاسر (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكراً شكراً ...


----------



## م المصري (13 يناير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكراً شكراً ...


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..... 

عفوا عفوا .....مشرفنا الكبير جاسر  

و الملف التالي


----------



## م المصري (25 يناير 2008)

و اليكم المجموعه التاليه :


----------



## صوت الطائرة (28 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حنظله (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صوت الطائرة (1 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

اشكر الزميلين الفاضلين ... حنظله و صوت الطائره و لنا عوده ان شاء الله لارفاق باق الملفات 
تحيااتي


----------



## اجمل عيون (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا خريجة من كلية الهندسة اتصالات و تحكم اود منكم مساعدتي في تنفيذ مشروعي وهو تصميم دائرة هليوكبتر ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

اجمل عيون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا خريجة من كلية الهندسة اتصالات و تحكم اود منكم مساعدتي في تنفيذ مشروعي وهو تصميم دائرة هليوكبتر ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 
اهل باجمل عيون معنا في قسم الطيران .... 

اتمني ان تنال هذه الفيديوهات اعجابك ......

كما ادعوك لمطالعه هذا المجموعه من المواضيع لتلمي اكثر بالطائره الهليكوبتر 

المواضيع الخاصه بالطائرات الهليكوبتر 

و نرحب بأي استفسارات 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

اجمل عيون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا خريجة من كلية الهندسة اتصالات و تحكم اود منكم مساعدتي في تنفيذ مشروعي وهو تصميم دائرة هليوكبتر ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 
كنت اود ان اتسائل .... هل ستتحكمين بالطريقه التقليديه pid controller ام ستستخدمين طريقه من طرق التحكم الذكي neural network or fuzzy control ؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## صوت الطائرة (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي م المصري برجاء إعطائي روابط مباشرة للأفلام (يفضل ترفعهم علي موقع www.archive.org) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (8 فبراير 2008)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خيرى اخوانى الكرام


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2008)

صوت الطائرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي م المصري برجاء إعطائي روابط مباشرة للأفلام (يفضل ترفعهم علي موقع www.archive.org) ولك جزيل الشكر


 
و هل هناك مشكله في التحميل من المنتدي ؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله يا أخي 

الملفات رائعة والحمد لله مافيش اي مشاكل في التحميل 

جزاك الله كل خير-


----------



## فاضل الشبهر (9 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا على المواضيع الشيقة*

:1:نتمنى تدعيم هذا الموضوع بالخطوات كتابيا ً :3:


----------



## صوت الطائرة (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أجل يا أخي هناك مشكلة في التحميل من المنتدي بالنسبة لي


----------



## م المصري (10 فبراير 2008)

صوت الطائرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أجل يا أخي هناك مشكلة في التحميل من المنتدي بالنسبة لي


 
حسنا يا اخي .... سأعرض مشكلتك علي الاداره العليا ....... مع العلم انه تم اختبار التحميل و لا مشاكل


----------



## رسام2 (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رسام2 (12 فبراير 2008)

اخوي هذه الملفات لا تعلمك صنع طائرة هليكوبتر لكن تعلمك توازن الاجنحة والمراوح فقط
وتعريف الرديئة منها الجيدة


----------



## المهندس (18 فبراير 2008)

صوت الطائرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أجل يا أخي هناك مشكلة في التحميل من المنتدي بالنسبة لي


 
يمكنك تحميل الملفات في أي موقع آخر و من ثم ارفاقها هنا ..
مركز التحميل غير مصرح إلا للأعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم فوق الـ100 مشاركة ..

تحياتي


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 فبراير 2008)

very valuable subject


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ـ و ـ (18 فبراير 2008)

شـــكـــرا


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

المهندس قال:


> يمكنك تحميل الملفات في أي موقع آخر و من ثم ارفاقها هنا ..
> مركز التحميل غير مصرح إلا للأعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم فوق الـ100 مشاركة ..
> 
> تحياتي


 
شكرا لمشرفنا الكبير علي التدخل و توضيح الامور


----------



## صوت الطائرة (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشرفنا الحبيب المهندس جزاك الله خيرا أنا بدي أنزل الملفات ما أرفعها


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

*غريبه ........*



صوت الطائرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشرفنا الحبيب المهندس جزاك الله خيرا أنا بدي أنزل الملفات ما أرفعها


هلا تفضلت باخباري بالرسالة التي تظهر لك عند محاولة تنزيل الملفات ..... و هل انت قادر علي تنزيل الملفات من اي موضوع آخر بسهولة في المنتدي ... الا هذا الموضوع ؟


----------



## هلكوب (22 فبراير 2008)

how can i find all materials that used in helicopter design


----------



## رااااكان (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

صوت الطائرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشرفنا الحبيب المهندس جزاك الله خيرا أنا بدي أنزل الملفات ما أرفعها


 
اخي الفاضل ....... كانت هناك مشكلة عامة في التعامل مع الملفاات في المنتدي ... و الاخوه في الاداره ابلغونا انه تم الاصلاح ....... فهل تجرب يا اخي ثانية .... و تخبرني بالنتيجه


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## q_p (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك على الملفات وما قصرت على المجهود


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

واين لنا بالأمكانيات يا أخ جاسر


----------



## jordan (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاااااااااااك الله خير ... لو تكرمت فيه مجال تبعثلنا الموقع ونحمل منه؟؟؟ لأني احتاج العديد من الدروس... الهيلوكوبتر حلمي مشاااااااااان الله ساعدوني بتحقيق حلمي وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (26 يونيو 2008)

jordan قال:


> جزاااااااااااك الله خير ... لو تكرمت فيه مجال تبعثلنا الموقع ونحمل منه؟؟؟ لأني احتاج العديد من الدروس... الهيلوكوبتر حلمي مشاااااااااان الله ساعدوني بتحقيق حلمي وشكرا


 
طيب يا اخي ... هل هناك مشكله في التحميل من المنتدي مباشره ...


----------



## jordan (27 يونيو 2008)

مهندس محمد المصري ما فيه أي مشكله بالتنزيل... بس الافلام غير كافيه ونحتاج المزيد.. يعني لو دخلنا على الموقع الأصلي بامكاننا تنزيل كل الافلام التي قد يصعب عليك تحميلها جميعها بالمنتدى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jordan (21 يوليو 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## على الاغبري (22 يوليو 2008)

وين مقاطع الفيديو با الضبط اريد النظر اليها مشكورين


----------



## jordan (23 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو ايديك.. أرجو أن ترفق أكثر وأكثر

جزااك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو عبد الرؤوف (26 يوليو 2008)

اعجبنى كثيرا بارك الله فيك ونرجو منك الاستمرار فى هذا الجانب


----------



## aladdin_2005 (13 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله بكل خير*

جزاكم الله بكل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مختار الجزائري (14 مايو 2009)

خزاكم الله خيرا يا إخوتي


----------



## mohaelc123 (19 مايو 2009)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## اسير غزة (19 مايو 2009)

وين الفديوا لو سمحتوا


----------



## eedsaeed (29 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدآ جدآ على الموضوع الشيق وجزاك اللة خيرآ


----------



## algazaly (15 يونيو 2009)

*design*

انا عندى 16سنة وقد صممت تصميم جديد لطائرة هليكوبتر ما رايكم ويمكن ان انزل صوره فى المنتدى اريد رد سريع


----------



## محمد 977 (15 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة*

ألف ألف شكر على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
ألف ألف شكر على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة
ألف ألف شكر على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
ألف ألف شكر على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## elleader (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## بدري علي (26 يونيو 2009)

algazaly قال:


> انا عندى 16سنة وقد صممت تصميم جديد لطائرة هليكوبتر ما رايكم ويمكن ان انزل صوره فى المنتدى اريد رد سريع


السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك..................يا حبدا نرى هدا التصميم الجديد


----------



## بشير محمد ابراه (3 يوليو 2009)

فديوهات روعة خالص.الله يعزكم ويذل عدوكم


----------



## mido-niotron (4 يوليو 2009)

الفيديو رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على المجهود *


----------



## dawya (30 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dawya (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## krass007 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## bao1955 (25 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر و مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## alshabhar (26 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## حمدي زكية (27 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankes


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bao1955 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزيل الشكر مع احترامي


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

*الفكرة الساسية للطائرة الهليكوبتر*

السلام عليكم فكرة عمل الطائرة الهليكوبتر هى المروحة الاساسية 
[التى يجب ان تكون ميلة بزاوية خاصة مثل هذة الصورة ​


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

*الصورة الاساسية لعمل الطائرة*

لعمل الطائرة يجب ان يتوفر الاتى

الماتور
المروحة
الجسم
البطرية


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

ق


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

قكرة عمل محرك كهربى هى

بطارية
قطعتين من معدن
عضو قابل للدوران

الشرح
يوضع طرف من المعدن على ط رف البطارية الموجب
ويوضع طرف اخر على القطب السالب

يوضع قطعة من المعدن على جسم البطارية

توضع العضو الدواربين المعدنين وبذلك يعمل المحرك الكهربى


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

مروحة الطائرة الهليكوبتر

المروحة مهمة جدا لذا فانا اتكلم عن صنع هذة المر وحة
ممكن ان تصنع من سبيكة خاصة مثل النيكل كروم والالومنيوم 
تعطى هذة السبيكة وزن خفيف وقوة تحمل


----------



## عبدة تصميم (9 أبريل 2010)

جسم الطائرة الهليكوبتر

بالنسبة لمخترع الطائرة ممكن ان تصنع من الفلين لخفة الوزن


----------



## عبدة تصميم (10 أبريل 2010)

اختراع الطائرةجميل
لذا يجب وضع هذة الاعتبارات
العزم
عجلة الجاذبية 
القوة
الوزن


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmed Ab (15 أبريل 2010)

اخوكم احمد

اشكرك يا اخى على الفيديوهات
ولكن ليس فقط ان نعرض الفيديوهات فى هذا المنتدى ولكن يجب ان نقوم
بخطوه واحده الى الامام وهى تصنيع الطائره وليس فقط النظر الى احد غيركم
يصنعها وهذا من وجهة نظرى يا اخوان 

سلام​


----------



## الرهوه (15 يونيو 2010)

كيفية صناعة الهيلكوبتر


----------



## aliahmedlafi (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد المصري ارجو انك تعيد ارسالة مقاطع فيديو تصنيع الهيلوكوبتر بصيغة ريل بلاير لكي تفتح عندي


----------



## aliahmedlafi (19 يونيو 2010)

يا شباب انا الان اصنع هيلكوبتر لشخص واحد تحمل شخص واحد وصنعت الريش او المراوح العلوية من الخشب


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## alkashab (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## GHFD (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور*

فين باقى الفيديوهااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## rockstars (23 سبتمبر 2010)

hhhhhhh


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toto thth (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك و يعطيك العافية


----------



## dreams1804 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## ازهون (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه 


ايها م المصري 


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## dreams1804 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## الأوسيمى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## deadly_love (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يباشمهندس على مجهودك الفديوهات مفيهد جدا


----------



## GAZOALAA (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جميل جدا
ارجو منكم ان ترفقو صورا عن تجميع طائرات التحكم عن بعد مع شرح ب الغه العربيه 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the very nice videos


----------



## HB2206 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ادور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## abdou1979 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

machkoooooooooooooooooooooor akhi


----------



## mezohazoma (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى حسن 2012 (1 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع والفديوهات روعة بصراحة


----------



## haiytham (29 أغسطس 2012)

فاىءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## mohamd.gamr (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فجر التوحيد (11 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الحسينى (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بسم الله ما شاء الله .بارك الله فيك

​


----------



## جنان حمزة (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## آلمهرج (8 يوليو 2013)

باركـ الله فيكــ ​


----------



## ناتسو (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جاري مشاهده


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -كوضوع مهم و مميز*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك
نرجو الافادة ان كان هناك برنامج يمكن الاستفادة منه 
و اكبر قدر ممكن من التفصيلات


----------



## papa (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*هذة من الاشياء التى يبحث عنها كل طالب فى علم الطيران*

نرجو ان تضيفو الكثير من هذة الاشياء


----------



## وقاص حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

